# 2012 touareg tdi new wheels



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I just got my 22" Victor Zehns and tint this weekend.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Those wheels are huge!


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

TREGinginCO said:


> Those wheels are huge!


And _ugly_. But hey, it's a free country.

//greg//


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I hope they are not your winter wheels considering where you live. I don't think those tires will do you much good.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Looks good. I really like the wheels and tint. What % did you go on the windows? Looks a little darker then ours. We have 15% on all but the driver/passenger which are 35%.


----------



## callmecue (May 18, 2007)

Your wheels are beautiful. Ignore the hatred from the old people. Mind sharing where u purchased them from?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Diirk said:


> Looks good. I really like the wheels and tint. What % did you go on the windows? Looks a little darker then ours. We have 15% on all but the driver/passenger which are 35%.


Thank you! I went 20% on all the windows. The backs are pretty dark being over the factory tint. Nobody can see whats in the back or on the back seats.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

callmecue said:


> Your wheels are beautiful. Ignore the hatred from the old people. Mind sharing where u purchased them from?


Thank you! I got the wheels from Butler Tire Co. out of California. They were previously bought for a Cayenne and the guy wanted bigger, so I got a pretty good deal on them vs new.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

callmecue said:


> Your wheels are beautiful. Ignore the hatred from the old people. Mind sharing where u purchased them from?


I never said I hated them, just that they are not practical for winter driving in CO. If that is his intent I wish him luck with those tires.


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm old and I hate them.

Actually, I can't even tell what they look like (shape-wise) with the dark pics.

However, I do not like black wheels on cars or trucks - and esp on a Touareg.

But, to each his/her own. 

Good luck with them.

:wave:


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

callmecue said:


> Your wheels are beautiful. Ignore the hatred from the old people. Mind sharing where u purchased them from?


As was clearly stated by dissenters, it's a free country. Fads come and go. When I was young and stupid, I used to think shackles were cool. To those who've been around a while, black on black is clearly more attitude than art 

//greg//


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Chameleon2 said:


> I'm old and I hate them.
> 
> Actually, I can't even tell what they look like (shape-wise) with the dark pics.
> 
> ...


I respect every ones taste, I don't get offended by others opinions. Generation gaps have different taste. The first thing my dad said was "why hell would you black wheels on that thing, they need to be chrome". My car, my style.



grohgreg said:


> And _ugly_. But hey, it's a free country.
> 
> //greg//


The last time I paid taxes, I realized that this country is not free. Speech is free, until you tell a cop where to go, then it becomes a bit expensive.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

OTAMYWY said:


> The last time I paid taxes, I realized that this country is not free.


Well, you're still free to put bone ugly wheels on your vehicle (this black on black thing started with pickups I think). And you're also free to believe that they _aren't_ ugly. As years go by, most everybody eventually looks back and says "_Good grief, what was I thinking_?!?"

//greg//


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Rough crowd. Didn't your mothers ever tell you "if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all". It's times like these that some of you might want to embrace these ideals...


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

grohgreg said:


> As was clearly stated by dissenters, it's a free country. Fads come and go. When I was young and stupid, I used to think shackles were cool. To those who've been around a while, black on black is clearly more attitude than art
> 
> //greg//





grohgreg said:


> Well, you're still free to put bone ugly wheels on your vehicle (this black on black thing started with pickups I think). And you're also free to believe that they _aren't_ ugly. As years go by, most everybody eventually looks back and says "_Good grief, what was I thinking_?!?"
> 
> //greg//



Whats with the Black on Black comments. Look at the picture again and maybe you will see that it is silver, not black.

Here is a link to my other VW. Have fun with it.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5469754-2012-vw-beetle-modification-thread





Diirk said:


> Rough crowd. Didn't your mothers ever tell you "if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all". It's times like these that some of you might want to embrace these ideals...


/\:thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Diirk said:


> Rough crowd. Didn't your mothers ever tell you *"if you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all"*. It's times like these that some of you might want to embrace these ideals...


LOL, there are hundreds of Touareg owners on this forum. This thread has had 340 views to date. And only a few positive comments. Obviously, almost all Touareg owners are taking your advice to heart.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

OTAMYWY said:


> Whats with the Black on Black comments. Look at the picture again and maybe you will see that it is silver, not black.


Um, black wall tires + black rims + black wheel wells? Your rims may be cuter'n hell, but they need contrast to be appreciated. Or even noticed for that matter. When I see black on black, it's totally ignorable. 

//greg//


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

OTAMYWY said:


> Here is a link to my other VW. Have fun with it.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5469754-2012-vw-beetle-modification-thread
> 
> /\:thumbup:


Awesome Beetle.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

grohgreg said:


> Um, black wall tires + black rims + black wheel wells? Your rims may be cuter'n hell, but they need contrast to be appreciated. Or even noticed for that matter. When I see black on black, it's totally ignorable.
> 
> //greg//


I agree with this in that when I first looked at the pics the wheels were really hard to make out what they were since lighting was not that bright. Polished lip or something else to break up all the dark may have helped with initial impression. Wheels on your Beetle stand out and you can see them since they don't blend in with the wheel wells as well as the tires. Beetle looks great actually. I disagree with one person on that thread and think it looks really good with the decals. I saw the pic w/o decals and the red wheels which I thought was not a good look. Decals gave it the contrast it needed.


----------



## 02Jett (Feb 9, 2005)

*22s !*

Sorry but it reminds me of this...Again, it's your truck and you have every right to do anything to it.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Yeti35 said:


> I never said I hated them, just that they are not practical for winter driving in CO. If that is his intent I wish him luck with those tires.


No problems in the snow. However I would prefer to roll on my stock setup. Here's a pic from this weekend with the sleds in tow.


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

I like them but I'm partial to22s

What kind of tires did u go with?


----------



## BlazinPond (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice Ride! 

I have almost the same auto but Zehn matte black 20s.

Haven't installed them yet but after this winter, they will go on as my summer tire!


----------

